# Toblerone



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anybody know how many grams of carbs there are in one segment of the large / chunky toblerone?

Gill


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 29, 2011)

Does it say on the nutritional info on the pack ?

Rob


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 29, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Does it say on the nutritional info on the pack ?
> 
> Rob




Just had a look & it's per 100g = 60.0
per 25g serving = 15.0 
i presume the "per 25g serving = 15.0" would be one segment?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 29, 2011)

16.8g carb in 1oz/28g weight apparently .......


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

whiskysmum said:


> Just had a look & it's per 100g = 60.0
> per 25g serving = 15.0
> i presume the "per 25g serving = 15.0" would be one segment?



It usually says on the packaging what constitutes a serving - if not you'll have to count the segments and divide the total weight of the bar by it. Alternatively, you could just weigh a segment then use the 100g value to work out how much the segment contains


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 29, 2011)

I would find the weight of the whole thing, count the number of segments, and then divide the weight by the segments to get the weight of an individual segment.

Then you'll be able to work out how much carb per segment. 

Or, if you have digital scales, weigh one segment.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha Rob! Snap!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

whiskysmum said:


> Just had a look & it's per 100g = 60.0
> per 25g serving = 15.0
> i presume the "per 25g serving = 15.0" would be one segment?


That doesn't sound right as it would say that there was only 4 segments in a 100g bar - and I think there are more.

One method would be if you knew the total bar weight, if you open it up and count up all the segments then you can take the total weight and divide by the segments to know how much each weighs.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha Rob! Snap!


I think we were all thinking the same


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 29, 2011)

AT least we all know we must be right. 

Aren't we ? 

Rob


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 29, 2011)

The total bar weight is 400g, but as for counting up all the segments i can't because it was my son's christmas pressie (amongst lots of other things) from his grandparents & he's now eaten most of the segments, i just wondered about the carbs for 1 segment because earlier he forced me to have one


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh well -- one won't hurt you!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 29, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Oh well -- one won't hurt you!




Thank you


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

My youngest had one last year and I'm sure each piece works out at 15g of carbs.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> My youngest had one last year and I'm sure each piece works out at 15g of carbs.



That would make 16 segments in a 400g bar, which sounds about right


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> My youngest had one last year and I'm sure each piece works out at 15g of carbs.







Northerner said:


> That would make 16 segments in a 400g bar, which sounds about right




Thank you


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> That would make 16 segments in a 400g bar, which sounds about right



I don't know if the bigger bars are different, but there are usually 11 triangles in a Toblerone. Toblerone has 9 letters and there is 1 extra triangle on each side


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2011)

Monica said:


> I don't know if the bigger bars are different, but there are usually 11 triangles in a Toblerone. Toblerone has 9 letters and there is 1 extra triangle on each side



That's logical!  So that would make a segment around 23g carbs (in a 400g bar)


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2011)

I was slightly puzzled when the small metal bucket with a reindeer cartoon disappeared from under the Christmas tree (we'd bought it full of popcorn several years ago, drastically reduced in price after Christmas).

However, bucket reappeared in a gift bag on Christmas morning - my partner had filled it with various bags of chocolate, chocolate coins etc, including 3 mini bars of milk chocolate Toblerone, each weighing 35g and with 8 sections. Only eaten one so far - I want to make chocolate and kindness last


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope it didn't upset whiskysmum's sugar levels too much


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2011)

Copepod said:


> 3 mini bars of milk chocolate Toblerone, each weighing 35g and with 8 sections. Only eaten one so far - I want to make chocolate and kindness last



Interesting - only 8 sections. No LETTERS on the choc then


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 30, 2011)

The easiest way to find out is someone for research purposes buys a 400g bar then takes 1 triangle
weighs it then divides it by 100 then times it by the carb per 100g(60?). This will give you the carb content.
Example  20g /100 x 60 = 12 per triangle.

Then after all your hard work enjoy the end result.


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> The easiest way to find out is someone for research purposes buys a 400g bar then takes 1 triangle
> weighs it then divides it by 100 then times it by the carb per 100g(60?). This will give you the carb content.
> Example  20g /100 x 60 = 12 per triangle.
> 
> Then after all your hard work enjoy the end result.



Right that's it, I'm off to the shops to get a 400g Toblerone 

Well, actually I better not - we have enough chocolate in the house


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2011)

Monica said:


> Right that's it, I'm off to the shops to get a 400g Toblerone
> 
> Well, actually I better not - we have enough chocolate in the house



I love toblerone but don't remember having one for ages now...might have to get one tomorrow now after all this talk!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2011)

Monica said:


> Interesting - only 8 sections. No LETTERS on the choc then



Letters are spaced equally on the chocolate below the triangles. I had to open packet to check, as couldn't feel letters through the wrapper. So will have chocolate with midday meal (and bring back happy memories of long dead great uncle Werner from Switzerland)


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Letters are spaced equally on the chocolate below the triangles. I had to open packet to check, as couldn't feel letters through the wrapper. So will have chocolate with midday meal (and bring back happy memories of long dead great uncle Werner from Switzerland)



You're a star!  Enjoy your lunch.

Where was Werner from?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I love toblerone but don't remember having one for ages now...might have to get one tomorrow now after all this talk!



You never know it might be on special offer due to not being sold before Christmas. So it will taste even better if half price


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I love toblerone but don't remember having one for ages now...might have to get one tomorrow now after all this talk!



If you do, let us know what's what please


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2011)

Right, it's on my shopping list!  Hope I can find some dark chocolate ones


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2011)

Monica said:


> You're a star!  Enjoy your lunch.
> 
> Where was Werner from?



I have admit I don't know his home town, but his first language was German. He married my father's father's twin sister, but I think they met in UK and I think that's where they lived - they were lving in Uk by the time I was born. I inherited a Swiss souvenir cow bell, stamped "Merok 1932" (when he'd have been a teenager / young adult), but haven't been able to find Merok on any map of Switzerland - might be using incomplete electronic map or it might not even be a place in Switzerland or might be an organisation or something other than a place.


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2011)

Copepod said:


> I have admit I don't know his home town, but his first language was German. He married my father's father's twin sister, but I think they met in UK and I think that's where they lived - they were lving in Uk by the time I was born. I inherited a Swiss souvenir cow bell, stamped "Merok 1932" (when he'd have been a teenager / young adult), but haven't been able to find Merok on any map of Switzerland - might be using incomplete electronic map or it might not even be a place in Switzerland or might be an organisation or something other than a place.



I've never heard of Merok either, but then that doesn't mean anything. I can't possibly know every single village . I just googled it and nothing came up, not even as a surname....


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 30, 2011)

There is a Merok in Norway.
http://www.gjenvick.com/HistoricalB...Line/1908-NordlandFahrten-Geirangerfjord.html


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,

I've just been on the toblerone web site, went to the "contact us" top right hand corner
http://www.toblerone.co.uk/toblerone1/page?PagecRef=1
& have messaged them.....

"Hi,

I'm a type 1 diabetic on insulin having to do an insulin to carb ratio ie how much insulin to how many carbs i've eaten.

Please could you tell me how many carbs there are in 1 triangle of the 400g bar of the Toblerone Milk Chocolate.

Thank you.

G (Mrs X) (details removed to preserve privacy)
Email: (removed to preserve privacy) 


Contact Us - Confirmation
Your message has been sent... 

If your message requires a response, a member of the Careline team will reply to your message as soon as possible."


Gill


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyp...colate-with-honey-and-almond-nougat-400g-bar/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 30, 2011)

Gill all you have to do is weigh the piece of food you want to eat and use the calculation I put in a previous post. It so simple to do.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 30, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyp...colate-with-honey-and-almond-nougat-400g-bar/



Aww,
how could you now Alan has no excuse to go buy a big bar of choci


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> There is a Merok in Norway.
> http://www.gjenvick.com/HistoricalB...Line/1908-NordlandFahrten-Geirangerfjord.html



Thanks, Cherrypie - that could well be the place  

I'd assumed it was in Switzerland, because it came from a Swiss relative, but they travelled a fair bit, yet I hadn't really looked at wider possibilities. And, not so far north of the place near Geilo where I spent a New Year 91/92 with fellow university nordic ski club members


----------



## Monica (Dec 31, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Aww,
> how could you now Alan has no excuse to go buy a big bar of choci



He still needs to go and buy one, as we want to know how many pieces there are!!


----------



## Monica (Dec 31, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Thanks, Cherrypie - that could well be the place
> 
> I'd assumed it was in Switzerland, because it came from a Swiss relative, but they travelled a fair bit, yet I hadn't really looked at wider possibilities. And, not so far north of the place near Geilo where I spent a New Year 91/92 with fellow university nordic ski club members



And it being a cow bell only makes you believe it even more......


----------



## Monica (Feb 14, 2012)

Opended a 400g Toblerone today - it has 15 pieces


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 14, 2012)

Monica said:


> Opended a 400g Toblerone today - it has 15 pieces



How many pieces left now?


----------



## Monica (Feb 15, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> How many pieces left now?



10 pieces!!! I only had one, Fi had one, so OH must have had 3!!!! oh I remember now He opened it the day before, so he had at least 1 piece then.

(Just noticed I can't spell when in a hurry, of course I meant opened )


----------

